# Speicher reservieren



## Neumi5694 (14. Jul 2008)

Hallo
Ich hab bisher immer nur Stand-Alone applications gemacht, werde mich aber in nächster Zukunft um Applets kümmern müssen

Das Problem: Mein Projekt wird ziemlich speicherintensiv werden.

Wieviel Speicher kann für ein Applet maximal reserviert wereden?

Und wie macht man so was?


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jul 2008)

Applets sind auf 64 MB begrenzt, da gibt es auch praktisch keinen allgemeingültigen Workaround im Sinne eines Parameters, o.ä. Um Applets mehr Speicher zuweisen zu können, muss clientseitig umkonfiguriert werden.

Siehe z.B. hier: 
http://www.duckware.com/pmvr/howtoincreaseappletmemory.html


----------



## Neumi5694 (15. Jul 2008)

ok, danke.

Ich hatte auf 128 gehofft, 64 werden wohl reichen müssen.


----------

